# male mack snow and albino carrot tail



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

of so what would i get if i crossed the two geckos mentioned in the title, not sure if there het for anyting and finding the whole genetics thing pretty confusing, also are there any other morphs i can breed with either one or the other to get something really nice.


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

bendigo said:


> of so what would i get if i crossed the two geckos mentioned in the title, not sure if there het for anyting and finding the whole genetics thing pretty confusing, also are there any other morphs i can breed with either one or the other to get something really nice.


Mack Snow x Albino gives you:

50% Mack Snow 100% het Albino
50% Normal 100% het Albino.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

ok, so that means if i then bred these babies with and albino i would be back to 100% albino and if i bred the normals with normals i would be back to normals, how would i encourage the carrot tail from the albino? i know i would prob need to get another carrying carrot tail


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

sod the carrot tail! breed the offspring together - poss supersnows, mack snow albinos..


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Carrot tail is a selectively bred trait - so you'd pick the best youngsters based on appearance.

Although Rainwater has a point - supersnows and mack albinos are a good project!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

lol but i like there lil carrot tails lol, wont breeding the offspring just led to inbreeding probs?


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Inbreeding in Leopard Geckos is fine as long as you outcross the blood every 3rd generation, ie:

1st generation: Father x Mother

2nd generation: Brother x Sister/Brother x Mother/ Father x Daughter

3rd generation: You'd need an unrelated gecko to breed the resulting offspring from the second generation to.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

ahhh i c, thanks for that!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

bendigo said:


> lol but i like there lil carrot tails lol, wont breeding the offspring just led to inbreeding probs?


the only inbreeding or crossbreeding probs in any morph that is relatively common is the enigma morph...so dont worry about it! if you want to stop inbreeding probs happening, every few generations you could add a new gecko into the equation


----------

